# Anyone fishing?



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Post seem to have slowed down lets see some pictures!



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Been out for a few short sessions at a new lake for me near canton. No luck though.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Lakes are harder to fish you have to find activity first then Chum it up. I love River Fishing

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Went Friday night and Saturday morning. Caught some nice ones!


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

This was yesterday afternoon.








And this was last Sunday.








Both caught at Lake Logan. First fish pictured was caught on two strawberry boilies and the second was caught on deer corn.
Pack bait was used on the method lead for both fish. The pack consisted of oat bran, old fashioned oats, rye flakes, cream corn, pineapple juice and strawberry R&W carp juice. 
Cheers.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Took it under advisement and got this one out of a local river this afternoon on a piece of plastic popup corn tuti fruit flavor on a hair with a piece of molasses flavor sweetcorn


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Alex are you going to be at Hocking this weekend?

That Mirror look bigger then the last one you posted

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet looking mirror Alex.

I spent all weekend fishing in Indiana, marking my third trip of the year. I did manage to get 48 hours of fishing in time.

After work on Friday, I headed to St Elmo Steakhouse in downtown Indy to meet up with a few guys for shrimp cocktails (highly recommended) and beer before hitting the registration party for the CAG Carp Classic at Westside Bait and Tackle. I got to catch up with a lot of carp anglers I haven't see in years, and shared a few beers. If you are ever in Indianapolis and want to have a look at some carp tackle first hand, Westside is the place to go.

Saturday was the CAG Carp Classic tournament on the White River. 60 Anglers fished, but only 7-8 carp were caught by 5-6 anglers. Despite my best efforts, and staying awake for most of the event (Ak), all I accomplished was a farmer tan and a 14" smallmouth bass. The good news is that Phil Davies, an Ohio angler, took big fish (12+lb), big four (with 2 fish), and total weight. This netted him $700, several hundred dollars in tackle and a bunch of trophies.

After the CAG annual meeting a couple of us headed to a gravel pit to fish Saturday night into Monday. My first fish (below) was an upper double that came less than an hour after casting blindly into a dark night on a new water, and the tongue was for the two guys that decided to stay in Indy Saturday night. I ended up with 8 carp over those 40 hours with two over 20 pounds and I also caught a shad. The other three anglers I was with ended up adding 3 more to the total, with one of those going over 20 pounds.

St Elmo's shrimp cocktail









My peg at the CCC on the White River

















Famous Ohio carp angler Buckeye Bob Bernowski









The first of eight carp I caught after the CCC from another water


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome report Tim! I would love to participate in something like that.

And CarpsRule, yes I will be. I'll be hitting up Logan sometime during the weekend, I'm not sure when.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This was fun.










Thought I had another big common on the fly until I got it close to the boat and saw I won the lottery and got a grassie, my first. Fought it for nearly 40 minutes in the kayak, towed around that end of the lake the whole time. Netting this thing with a short handled net on a 9'6" rod was not easy.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I still have not caught a grass 

Congrads!



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

